# Snow dogg vs Meyer for 05 Toyota Tacoma



## searlo45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, after much contemplation I have decided to put a plow on my 05 Toyota TRD and was hopeing for some input from all of you. I am either going to purchase a used meyer set up for my truck for 2850.00 (no warranty but in new codition) or a Snow dogg bramd new for 2650.00, Both cash and carry. I am not sure which one to go with. I like the fact that the Snow dogg has a 2 year warranty, and it actually looks like a really good plow. I was surprised by its design when I saw it. It seems that the Meyer drive pro new is about 8-900 dollars more new but I am not sure that it is all that much better of a plow. I only have 6 or so drives to do. If I knew that the meyers was much better i wouldnt worry so much about warranty, but is it? The Snow dogg is also stainless steel. And there is only about 20 pounds difference in the two. I hope you all can help, I need to decide by monday morning when I go pick up the money. Thanks for any advice guys


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

What you need is a sno-way plow with down pressure.

There plows will run circles around a meyer or a buyers.

Especially since you have a light duty truck.

http://www.snoway.com/

between the two...I would take the meyer, more proven than the buyers plows.


----------



## searlo45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yea, I have heard great things here about the sno way, but I cannot justify it this year, the price that is. Dont get me wrong, if I had a ton of accounts it would be great, but i dont and I am just taking on a few, with the hope of at least paying off the plow. I did see a larger snow dogg yesterday and it looked really nice, but now I am not sure. I really like the idea of having a warranty. thanks


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

I got a Fisher, didn't look into the Buyers but checked out all the others. The Sno-way is nice but was too pricey for me, went with the Fisher due to price and Fisher's rep. around New England is good. If you can wait check out ebay/craigslist for used ones but I see you got accounts. Not much help on your descision between the 2 but gave you another option, I'm happy with the Fisher, plus I can move it by myself being so light. Good luck & welcome to Plowsite.


----------



## searlo45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have checked out the fisher and it seems like a nice set up but I really want steel, I was soo happy with my Fisher 6'9" LD on my ZR-2, what an awesome plow. I cant beleive we can get those for these small trucks anymore. It is all gonna come down to final price I think. If i can get the meyer for a little bit less then the asking priceI think I might go with that. I am going to check them both out first and them nmake the decision, fOnly saw the heavier Snowdogg, I really need to see one in the MD line. Tomorrow I will see the MD line I hope. Thanks guys, and if anyone else has info please keep it coming.....I am running out of time!


----------



## searlo45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, i am gonna be the owner of a new Snowdogg, I was very impressed with the MD series that I saw today. It looks to be very well made when compared to the Meyer. It seems much more rugged, but I could be wrong and time will tell. The company I bought it from seem very good to work with also and that is very important to me. They didnt have a 6'8' blade so I had to have it ordered. There was only one area of the plow that i am skeptical of and that is the jack. Seems pretty cheap and flimsy but we will see, maybe it will prove itself. Thanks guys.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

I too just bought a snow dogg a 7.5 for my dodge truck i too have heard a few say things about the jack and also about the way the lights mount up i have not seen one up close yet but did choose that over a weastern plow


----------



## SuperplowCNY (Oct 30, 2008)

Have you looked at the Superplow? 
www.superplow.com


----------



## searlo45 (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont think that the super plow would work to well for me, I could see using it along with a traditional front plow, but not solely as an everyday plow.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

If you absolutely have to choose between snow dog and meyer, I would buy the snow dog. They seem like they have a good product right now. I personally have never been a big fan of Meyer. 

JMO....good luck!


----------



## searlo45 (Oct 3, 2008)

It will hopefully be on the truck Friday and I will let you all know what I think....not much snow here to plow yet but atleast i will get to know the plow specs a little better and be able to give some more insight to those who are wondering about the MD series.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I put the meyer on my 2006 tacoma this year. Ive always had fishers so Im a little concerned, but hey, take what you can get!

We will see how it goes. It appears the snow dog is a bit more rugged, but even though Meyer has exhibited a few problems in the past, snow dog is still brand new from what I see. The meyer is a new model but they have also been out for a couple years from what I understend.

The snow dog does seem to have a few good features that Meyer might not have (stainless blade....). They both seem to have a crappy jack.

We will see how this winter goes. For me, the dealer is right up the road and dependable. I don't have a snow dog dealer close by.

Personally, I'd be more concerned with the reliability of the controls. You can always break something mechanical, but the controls are the likely weak point if there is one.


Good luck--- I will let you know how the meyers works out! Good luck to you with the snow dog. If its a better deal I will get one next year. If not, mayvbe I can buy your snow dog at a cheap rate!!


----------



## searlo45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Overall I guess I would say i am pleased with many aspects of the plow, and I only have one major fault with it and to me IT IS MAJOR, it would have been the same with the meyer. This fault could have been avoided by me early on but I figured, hey...Snow dogg recomends the MD 68 for this truck, and I am sure they have tested it on many just like mine. Well, I think I might have been wrong on this assumption....

So my fault with the plow....THE DARN THING ISN"T WIDE ENOUGH!!!!!! With the plow blade straight, it is barely wide enough to cover my tire tracks....With it angled, as you know it is worse,,,,,,,but the worst part.....try going around a corner, a slight corner at that...with it angled, and well, you might as well forget it! So.... disapointed, yes very in this aspect. My fault?, maybe. I should have taken an exact measurement off my truck before slapping down the cash. I just thought that they would have been aware of this situation, this is the plow they offer for this truck!. I cant imagine it would be any better on a colorado, or dakota. Maybe a wrangler (TJ) or older, or a ford ranger, etc..it would be great. I think that it needs atleast an additional 2 inches on each side. Heck, I would have put a 7.5 MD if they would have let me! The weight isnt all that much more! 

Anyway, in closeing, I like the plow itself a lot, I just think that it would be better suited for an even smaller truck. I thought it would be ok, I wanted steel, and now I must live with it. And, yes I know I am going to hear that I should have bought a sno way, they are wider, but it wasnt an option for me.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

maybe you can get some wings for it


----------



## searlo45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yea, exactly what I was thinking...I dont see that snow dogg has made any, but I hope they do soon!


----------



## searlo45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, in another post in the Snow dogg forum, scott Moorman replied (snow dogg rep), and that I would say is pretty good business on their part. So that makes me pretty happy. They seem to care about their product. I did ask him to let me know if they come up with a set of wings for this thing to let me know. I think that would solve a lot of problems, hopefully not add too much weight, etcc....we'll see!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

im not sure if they would fit your plow or not ...

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_17800_17800


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I have 2006 tacoma access cab with meyer drive pro.


The tire width is exactly 6' and the plow is 6'8". I believe the 2005 and up tacomas are wider than the older ones so you lose some coverage as you noticed.

So straight away you have 4" on either side of tires covered.


I measured the angle.... at full angle, you still cover the short side by 2" but the longside has the plow a couple inches short of the tire. So angled full to the right, the left tire is still about 2" in the snow driving straight.

Overall, I like the plow but its no comparison to the LD fisher I used to have. It moves fast, scrapes good and lights are good. I back dragged yesterdays icy mix and it worked pretty well. It doesn't have the finite control the fisher did with regard to angle adjustment, and thats an issue for me, but I will get used to it. It is faster than the fisher angling so it easily over shoots when you expect it to stop.

If I get a chance, I will take a pic on Friday.

Overall, not bad after the first tiny storm. We will see Friday in 8" or so.


----------



## steves32 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd go with the snowdogg hands down.My local dealer says Meyers are built to break.Thats why they service them.I'm getting a new snowdogg installed on my truck Tues.I really done my home work on checking them out.Plus The blade alone should way out last the others.And I love how they hook up and unhook from the frame.But to each there own they always say.


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

Definitely stay away from the Meyers DP I'm on my second blade only after a single season. The second blade is bent exactly the same way the first one did. I think the moldboard is way too thin so the bottom corners bend away and it kind of twists, anyway not good.


----------



## enolooc (Dec 3, 2010)

I recently purchased a new snow dog md 7'6" for my 2008 Ford Ranger FX. Haven't used it yet. Put in a set of timbrens on the front end aswell.

4 weeks later a slight wobble/vibration on front end. Notice the wobble start's at 60 km's.

52,000 km on truck.

Not sure if the wobble is related to the 2 hour drive with the plow? Or install of the Timbrens has affected something in the front end causing mis allignment or something?

Few days later check engine light came on. Strange.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

Bringing it to Ford service...to see what they can find.

Thank you


----------

